
Ten Tips to Ignore When Starting a Business - da5e
http://www.businessknowhow.com/startup/tips2ignore.htm
======
mathgladiator
I would say if you are looking for tips/advise on starting a business, then
don't start one.

Most of successful entrepreneurs I've met and consulted for have an insatiable
desire/passion. They wake up, and they think about the business. They go to
bed, they dream about the business.

Its the passion that's going to put the 99% _perspiration_ into the product.

But then again, YMMV.

